# Meursault vs Zero Moment



## Totodile (Jul 4, 2015)

> *Format:* 3v3 singles-ish. See arena description.
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> ...


[size=+2]*Meursault vs Zero Moment*[/size]

*Meursault's active squad*

 *Malmö* the female Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Lucky Egg
 *Bastet* the female Meowth <Technician> @ Shell Bell
 *The Mountain Called Monkey* the male Primeape <Anger Point> @ Big Root
 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate> @ Sachet
 *Minako* the female Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Lucky Egg
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Link Cable
 *Usagi* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Berlin* the male Larvitar <Guts> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ringi Cordeiro* the female Chimchar <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ishidou Natsuo* the female Gyarados <Intimidate> @ Cell Battery


*Zero Moment's active squad*

 *Eurastar* the female Cleffa <Magic Guard>
 *Pyralspite* the female Deino <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
 *Umbra* the male Lampent <Flash Fire> @ Wise Glasses
 *Leafpaw* the male Shinx <Intimidate>
 *Zephyr* the male Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Pallasch* the male Rufflet <Keen Eye>
 *Sinh* the female Goomy <Gooey> @ Draco Plate
 *Binacle* the male Binacle <Tough Claws> @ Shell Bell
 *For Zero Moment* the male Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Yache Berry
 *Faustkämpfer* the female Pancham <Iron Fist> @ Moon Stone

To start things off, PM your choices to me and I'll post who's against who.


----------



## Totodile (Jul 21, 2015)

*DQ warning for Meursault, 48 hours.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 21, 2015)

I think Meursault might still be on Absence Sheet time. He also hasn't logged in in a full week.


----------



## Totodile (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmm. Her post does say that she wouldn't be posting before the end of the month (June), but she might still be busy even so. We can keep waiting if you'd like.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm fine with waiting. If she's not logged in by the 28th I'd be okay with the DQ.


----------



## Totodile (Aug 1, 2015)

All right, let's try this again.

*DQ warning for Meursault, 48 hours.*


----------



## Totodile (Aug 4, 2015)

*Meursault is DQ'd.* Nobody does anything.

Which is unfortunate; this battle would've been interesting.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 18, 2015)

Zero Moment said:


> I think Meursault might still be on Absence Sheet time. He also hasn't logged in in a full week.


*they

ALSO HEY WHAT'S UP I'M FINALLY ASB AGAIN, would there be any interest in reversing the DQ on this since nothing ever happened and I still really like this battle concept? :D;


----------



## Totodile (Aug 19, 2015)

I don't know for sure if it can be done, but if it can, I'd be glad to get this running again if Zero Moment is still interested.


----------



## Eifie (Aug 19, 2015)

Totodile said:


> I don't know for sure if it can be done, but if it can, I'd be glad to get this running again if Zero Moment is still interested.


We could certainly change the battle status in the database, but since it ended before anything happened anyway, feel free to just create a new battle for this.


----------

